# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Drone delivery of medical products, Zipline International Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Zipline International Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Gov't and Zipline Inc. introduce drones in Rwanda

Published on Feb 10, 2016




> The Government signed a MoU with Zipline Inc, an American robotics company specializing in remotely piloted aircrafts, popularly referred to as ‘drones’.

----------


## Airicist

Drones to deliver medical supplies in Rwanda

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> A California startup called Zipline International has announced a partnership with the government of Rwanda to use its fixed-wing cargo drones to deliver medical supplies to remote health clinics in the East African nation. (April 4)

----------


## Airicist

Zipline in Rwanda

Published on May 13, 2016




> More than two billion people lack adequate access to essential medical products, often due to challenging terrain and gaps in infrastructure. Because of this, over 2.9 million children under age five die every year. And up to 150,000 pregnancy-related deaths could be avoided each year if mothers had reliable access to safe blood.
> 
> Through a partnership with the Government of Rwanda, Zipline will deliver all blood products for twenty hospitals and health centers starting this summer, improving access to healthcare for millions of Rwandans.

----------


## Airicist

Medical delivery drones take flight over Rwanda

Published on Oct 14, 2016




> Rwanda has inaugurated a drone operation to supply medical products, including blood, to some of its rural areas.

----------


## Airicist

Zipline Delivery Time Lapse – Blood Delivery to Muhororo District Hospital

Published on Oct 18, 2016




> Just another routine aerial delivery of life-saving blood to Muhororo District Hospital in Rwanda!
> 
> Through a partnership with the Government of Rwanda, Zipline delivers all blood products for twenty hospitals and health centers across the country, improving access to healthcare for millions of Rwandans.
> 
> This time lapse was captured today by Zip. Zip is our small robot airplane designed for a high level of safety, using many of the same approaches as commercial airliners. It can carry vaccines, medicine, or blood. Our fleet of Zips provides for a population of millions. No roads, no problem!
> 
> The journey to get this blood to Muhororo District Hospital would have taken over three hours by car, but instead took fewer than 15 minutes by Zip.
> 
> In this video, you can see why Rwanda is commonly called the Land of a Thousand Hills. Zip transits safely above the hills, then descends for delivery in a spiraling helix. After delivery, Zip passes under a thunderhead and powers through a passing rainstorm.

----------


## Airicist

Delivering better health via drone

Published on Apr 26, 2017




> Keenan Wyrobek is Head of Product and Engineering at Zipline International, a start-up that focuses on delivering medical necessities by drone to remote and challenging locations.
> 
> Abstract:
> Zipline International designs, manufactures, and operates small robot aircraft to deliver lifesaving medical supplies. With Zipline, all citizens can have fast and reliable access to lifesaving medical products like blood, vaccines, and essential medicines, regardless of challenging terrain and road infrastructure. In October 2016, the company launched the world's first drone delivery service in Rwanda, where the government hired them to make routine and emergency deliveries of blood to hospitals across the country.

----------


## Airicist

Blood from the Sky: Zipline’s ambitious medical drone delivery plan

Published on Jul 7, 2017




> Zipline is the first in the world to offer regular delivery of emergency medical products


"Zipline’s Ambitious Medical Drone Delivery in Africa"
In Rwanda, an early commercial test of unmanned aerial vehicles cuts a medical facility’s time to procure blood from four hours to 15 minutes.

by Jonathan W. Rosen
June 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Engineering a new mission for drones

Published on Feb 1, 2018




> As Co-founder and Head of Product & Engineering at Zipline, Keenan Wyrobek works to design, build, and deploy drones that deliver life-saving medical supplies to some of the most difficult-to-reach places on earth. Tune in to Keenan’s 2017 TEDMED Talk to learn how this self-professed geek is engineering new solutions for global health problems and improving healthcare for millions.

----------


## Airicist

New Zipline drones can deliver medicine faster

Published on Apr 4, 2018




> Startup Zipline specializes in drones that deliver blood, vaccines and other medical supplies in Africa. We visited the company in Northern California to check out its second-gen machines.

----------


## Airicist

China 2019 - Drone delivery: transforming logistics and lives

Published on Jul 8, 2019




> Flying overhead, drones are delivering blood supplies throughout Rwanda and consumer goods in China. Join Will Hetzler, co-founder of Zipline, to learn how drones are transforming logistics and lives.
> 
> - Razat Gaurav, Chief Executive Officer, LLamasoft, USA
> - Zhang Lei, Founder and Chief Executive Officer, Antwork, People's Republic of China
> 
> With
> - Will Hetzler, Co-Founder, Zipline, USA
> 
> Moderated by
> - Carol Yu Ying, Producer and Host, Phoenix Satellite Television, Hong Kong SAR, China; Young Global Leader

----------


## Airicist

Drones deliver medicine

Nov 1, 2019




> Zipline shows how drones can be used to improve access to essential medicines around the world. It already delivers critical medicines and blood products over much of rural Rwanda and now has two operating centers in Ghana. 
> 
> Novartis is collaborating with Zipline to use this innovative technology to give more people access to medicines.

----------

